# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Accs FTP site hberg chez developpez

## Golgotha

Bonjour,

J'ai une page hberg chez developpez que j'aimerai supprimer mais je n'ai plus accs au ftp.

Comment je peux rcuprer un accs ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

Je pense qu'Anomaly peut vous rgnrer des accs pour votre domaine.

----------


## Golgotha

Oui, il peux me contacter en mp ou sur le chat quand j'y suis.

C'est assez important, merci d'avance.

----------


## Malick

Salut,




> Oui, il peux me contacter en mp ou sur le chat quand j'y suis.


Je te contacte par MP.

@+

----------


## Malick

Salut,

C'est rgl.

----------

